

Marissa Mayer’s Secret Plan: Get Apple to Dump Google for Yahoo Search - spikels
http://recode.net/2014/04/16/marissa-mayers-secret-plan-to-get-apple-to-dump-google-and-default-to-yahoo-mobile-search/

======
amits89
Is this a dream of Yahoo! CEO, Well Google is one of the best search engine
which give most accurate result according to me, as i am using Google search.

